# Favorite Holiday Recipes



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Ooh, that sounds great. I will make some to give for Christmas gifts.

When I was a kid, my mom used to make the plain old popcorn balls with Karo and they would stick to your teeth. I loved them, and had almost forgotten about them until I saw your thread.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Those sound fantastic!! I've forgotten how great 
popcorn balls are...... Thanks


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

BoBn posted a popcorn ball recipe and I thought
it would be cool to have a thread with everyone
posting their favorite holiday goodie along with
the recipe.....

Mine is Swedish Kringler 

 *Swedish Kringler *





[*]Cut 1/2 cup butter into 1 cup of sifted all purpose flour.
[*]Sprinkle 1-2 tablespoons cold water over mixture while tossing and stirring lightly with fork.
[*]Add water to driest particles, pushing lumps to side, until dough is just moist enough to hold together.
[*]Form into a rectangle. Flatten to about 1/2" thickness; smooth edges.
[*]Roll out on floured surface into 2 equal 12"x4.5" rectangles.
[*]Place on ungreased baking sheets 4" apart. Set aside.
[*]Melt 1/2 cup butter in 1 cup of water in pan over medium heat.
[*]Blend in 1 cup all purpose flour and 1/4 tsp. salt.
[*]Cook over medium heat, stir constantly, until mixture leaves sides of pan and is smooth and compact.
[*]Add 3 large unbeaten eggs (or 4 small), 1 at a time, beat vigorously after each until mixture is smooth & glossy.
[*]Stir in 1/2 tsp almond extract.
[*]Spread the mix equally over each strip.
[*]Bake @ 350°, 55-65 minutes.
[*]Frost while warm.
[*]To serve, cut diagonally in 1" bars. Or cut into larger pieces, top with whipped cream and serve as dessert.
[*] Almond Frosting 
[*]Blend together 1 Tbs of soft butter and 3/4 cup sifted confectioners sugar.
[*] Add 1-2 Tbs. of cream until of spreading consistency.
[*] Stir in a 1/2 tsp. almond extract.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Good idea Sundance! I merged this thread with the popcorn balls and I'll leave the sticky in place through the Holidays so folks can share all their yummy recipes.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

*Finnish Coffee Bread*

*Finnish Coffee Bread*


3 coffee braids 


 1 (1/4 ounce) package (original recipe specifies one package but I use 2) 
 1/2 cup lukewarm water
 2 cups milk, scalded and cooled to lukewarm 
 1 cup sugar
 1 teaspoon salt
 8-12 cardamon pods, seeded and crushed, depending on how strong a cardamom flavor you like (I use 10-12) 
 5 eggs, beaten, divided (1 egg is used for glaze) 
 8-10 cups flour
 1/2 cup butter, melted 
 1/4 cup sugar, for glazing braids (or less) 
 


Dissolve yeast in warm water in a large bowl.
Stir in milk, sugar, salt, cardamom, 4 eggs, and 2 cups of flour.
Stir until dough is smooth.
Add 3 cups of flour and stir well.
Stir in melted butter.
Stir in 2-3 cups more flour or until you have a stiff dough.
Turn dough out onto a floured bread board and cover with inverted bowl.
Let rest for 15 minutes.
Knead dough until smooth and satiny (8-10 minutes).
Place dough in large lightly greased bowl, turning to grease top.
Cover with plastic wrap and/or towel.
Let dough rise in a warm place until doubled (1-2 hours).
Punch dough down.
Let dough rise again until almost double (30 minutes- 1 hour).
Turn out onto floured board.
Divide dough into thirds, working with only one third at a time.
Divide (one- third of dough) into three parts.
With your hands roll each part into one 18"strand.
Braid the three stands together to form one braid, tucking ends under. *

Place on lightly greased cookie sheet.
Let rise 20-30 minutes until puffy.
Repeat with other two parts (each one-third of original dough).
You will have three braids when finished.
Brush braids with beaten egg and sprinkle with sugar.
Bake in 400°F oven for 20-30 minutes or until braids are light brown.
*Instead of braids, you can also roll the dough out, spread with fruit spreads (I like apricot) or nut meat spreads (I like almond), and roll up into a tube shape. Cut into 1 1/2 inch portions, place in pans, and let rise a second time. 


MM


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

dragonfly said:


> my mom used to make the plain old popcorn balls with Karo and they would stick to your teeth.


She didn't take them to hard ball (crack), if she had they wouldn't have been sticky.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

BoBn said:


> We make these about every year for the holidays:
> 
> 
> -Bob


I made some tonight to take to the family dinner tomorrow, I'll let you know how they went over. I've only ate one so far, I'm not quite sold on them yet.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Well Sundance, looks like everyone is gong to keep their secret goodies secret :scratch:


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

This isn't a "holiday" recipe, but it's a good cold weather soup to warm you up on a cold night.

Quick-n-Easy Tortilla Soup

2 chicken breasts cut into 1/2" or 3/4" cubes
1 med onion
2 stalks celery
1 can rotel
1/2 small can green chiles
1 tsp minced garlic
1/2 c dry rice (not instant or fast-cooking)
1-2 tsp dried parsley
5 cups chicken broth
2 slices American cheese

Stir-fry the chicken in a small amt oil 4-5 minutes or until golden colored. Add onions and celery and continue stir-frying until celery and onions start to carmelize. Bring 5 cups chicken broth to a simmer. Add the chicken and vegetables, the rotel and green chiles, garlic, parsley, and dry rice. Simmer or slow boil until rice is cooked. Turn off heat and add cheese, cover with lid, and let the cheese melt then stir into soup. Add salt and pepper to taste. Serve over tortilla chips and/or serve with broccoli cornbread (next post).


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Broccoli Cornbread

8 oz cottage cheese
4 eggs
1/2 cup melted butter or margarine
10 oz frozen chopped broccoli
1 small onion, minced
2 boxes Jiffy cornbread mix

Mix ingredients in order listed, pour into greased 9x13" baking pan, bake at 35 degrees for 40-45 minutes.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Sounds mighty tasty DF...........

The temp has gotten all the way up to -18F (not
wind chill mind you) and a bowl of that would be
mighty fine. Heading for -29F tonight.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Sounds like the trip to Texas to DF's house to get it may be better temp. wise, then the bread itself, Sundance.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Sundance said:


> Sounds mighty tasty DF...........
> 
> The temp has gotten all the way up to -18F (not
> wind chill mind you) and a bowl of that would be
> mighty fine. Heading for -29F tonight.


It really is a good chilly temp food. For warm temps, you'll have to wait a couple of days to come down here, but if you and iddee want to come for dinner, come on.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

DF, was you always in trouble with yer pappy for bringing home strays??


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Bizzybee said:


> DF, was you always in trouble with yer pappy for bringing home strays??


How did you know? There was Aristotle the cat, and Noodles the nutria. Noodles lived in the back yard and would come for food when you called him. Aristotle lived in the house, and Daddy wouldn't touch him, but he put up with my soft heart for stray animals.


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

Nut Brittle

This very easy to make. You can use plain peanuts if you want. I like mixed nuts.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Nut Brittle

4 C Mixed Nuts
2 C Sugar

Coarsely chop Mixed Nuts and spread evenly on 2 lightly greased jelly roll pans (10x15 or so).
Heat the Sugar in a saucepan until all melted (it will be tinted) pour hot melted sugar over chopped nuts as thinly as possible.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Be careful not to burn the sugar as it is melting!


----------

